# Magum Mod



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

New burrs fitted and camera hood mod done. Big Thanks to Coffeechap!

Wasn't to sure about taking off the original hopper as i rather liked the imposing size of the grinder with it on! But now its done i must say it looks rather nice and actually gives some "balance" next to the Heavenly now.








The lid for the camera hood was found in the "kitchen man draw" its been there must be 7years and i knew it would come in handy one day


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Brilliant, why can't women understand the concept of "it will come in handy one day". lol

Ian


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like they were made to go together.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What grinder were you using before Shaun?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Glenn

Was using a Cimbali Max. Although i think it is a good grinder i never really got on with it (if that makes any sense?).Plus i like to strip and clean my equipment every month or so (probably no need but i like to!)and the Max is a right old palaver to strip down compared to the Magnum!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shaun1 said:


> Glenn
> 
> Was using a Cimbali Max. Although i think it is a good grinder i never really got on with it (if that makes any sense?).Plus i like to strip and clean my equipment every month or so (probably no need but i like to!)and the Max is a right old palaver to strip down compared to the Magnum!


That's cool man ,what is the lid ? As a fellow magnum owner I'd like one too!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's cool man ,what is the lid ? As a fellow magnum owner I'd like one too!


So you're keeping the Magnum and not the K30?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> So you're keeping the Magnum and not the K30?


Can I not keep both? Thought that if I moved the magnum on then it would look nice and shiny and alluring with that top on. Why you want a new grinder.....


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's cool man ,what is the lid ? As a fellow magnum owner I'd like one too!


Having a senior moment. I really can't remember! When the better half gets home I'll ask because she knows everything! !


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can I not keep both? Thought that if I moved the magnum on then it would look nice and shiny and alluring with that top on. Why you want a new grinder.....


I'm very happy with my RR55, I think the OH would feed my nuts to the magnum if I went there as we currently have no more available kitchen space yet until my cunning plan hatches.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I'm very happy with my RR55, I think the OH would feed my nuts to the magnum if I went there as we currently have no more available kitchen space yet until my cunning plan hatches.


Ha ha , yes but your nuts would come out clump free from magnum and ground in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shaun1 said:


> Having a senior moment. I really can't remember! When the better half gets home I'll ask because she knows everything! !


But it was in the man draw !


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I can remember where this lid came from!


----------

